# Excel: Diagramm mit Ampelfarben analysieren



## JaePe (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bin gerade an meinem Praktikumsplatz und müsste etwas in Erfahrung bringen.
Hilfethemen habe ich schon durchgewälzt, aber nichts passendes gefunden vllt wisst ihr noch einen Ausweg 

es geht um folgendes...
- eine Tabelle die zwischen Ist und Buget vergleichen soll
- und je nach Abweichung (in Prozent) eine andere Ampelfarbe ausspucken soll.

schaut dann ungefähr wie folgt aus:
Werbekosten | O | Ist | Buget

das O soll nen Kreis sein mit der entsprechenden Ampelfarbe.
bei 0-5% grün
6-15% gelb
>15% rot

geht sowas überhaupt?
wenn ja wie 
wenn nein, was gäbe es für eine Alternative wie man das so ähnlich wie möglich gestalten kann...

Danke,
Peter


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube, ohne VBA wirst du das nicht hinbekommen. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht, wie man sonst je nach Bedingung Zellenhintergründe ändert.
Du könntest einen Button machen, welcher dir nach dem klicken alle Ampelfarben ausgibt. Dazu gehst du dann einfach alle Zeilen durch und änderst dann die Hintergründe.
Oder du könntest mit der Worksheet_Change Methode arbeiten, welche immer ausgeführt wird, wenn in irgendeiner Zelle etwas geändert wurde.


----------



## duckdonald (23. Mai 2005)

Du kannst eine Zelle in dieser Weise färben (ist dann aber eckig):

Markiere die zu färbende Zelle und dann unter "Format->Bedingte Formatierung.."
dort kann eine Bedingung eingegeben werden, entweder Vergleich, oder Formelauswertung und dann vergleich, Zellwert zwischen..., usw.

Und unter der Schaltfläche Format kannst du dann den Zellenhintergrund in gewünschte färben lassen.


Viel Spass beim Experimentieren!


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Mai 2005)

Jo, gerade mal getestet und das ist doch genau was er sucht.
Sehr schön, kann ich bestimmt auch nochmal gebrauchen


----------



## JaePe (24. Mai 2005)

gut, dass habe ich in den Hilfeseiten auch gefunden...
nur auf die richtigen Formeln bzw Bedingungen bin ich nicht gekommen weil ich da einfach nicht fit genug bin.

@suye: wäre es vllt möglich, wenn du mir die gibts, die du getestet hast 

wäre sehr nett   
Danke


----------



## duckdonald (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wenn du in die Spalte mit dem O eine Formel schreibst  mit der du die Prozente ausrechnest (und die Schrift der Zellen in der Formatierung in die selben Farben wie den Hintergrund färbst), dann kannst du z.B. die Funktion

"Zellwert ist" -> "zwischen" -> "6" -> "15"

verwenden.

Beispiel siehe Anhang.


wobei bei dir ein kleiner Fehler ist in deinen Bereichen 0..5 und 6..15 wird der Bereich 5..6 nicht mit eingeschlossen. Richtiger wäre 0..5 und 5..15!


----------



## JaePe (24. Mai 2005)

hey super 
vielen Dank.

noch was...
habe gerade versucht noch den anderen Bereich einzugliedern, aber naja Profi halt 
könntest mir den vllt noch einfügen?

also wenn nun Ist unter Buget liegt, dann kommt keine farbe...
soll aber so aussehen, dass auch da die farben kommen, also...

0% -> +/- 5% = grün
+/- 5 % -> +/- 15 = gelb
+/- 15 und mehr = rot

Danke,
Peter


----------



## duckdonald (24. Mai 2005)

Denk nicht so Kompliziert schreib doch einfach bei der ersten Bedingung (grün)

"Zellwert ist" -> "kleiner oder gleich" -> "5"

und schon sind auch werte unter "0" einbezogen


Falls du mit anderen Bereich eingliedern die Werbungskosten meinst, ich wusste nicht in welchen zusammenhang die zu den anderen Daten stehen. Ich konnte mir nur denken, das du bei den Prozenten die Abweichungen über normal meinst.


----------



## JaePe (25. Mai 2005)

also ich hab das nun gemacht...
aber damit kommt unter null immer grün... 
allerdings soll es im minusbereich genauso ausschauen... mit grün/gelb/rot ... weil die möchten analysieren wie konkret die Planungen gelaufen sind, wenn ich das richtig erkenne 

naja nun hab ich natürlich versucht einfach zu denken und paar sachen ausprobiert, aber entweder hab ich zu einfach oder immer noch zu schwer gedacht... bzw ich hab einfach keinen durchblick ;(


----------



## duckdonald (25. Mai 2005)

Achso, das hättest gleich genauer sagen müssen.

Dazu musst du nur die Formel in der Farbigen Spalte ändern.

also von:

  =100/C4*B4-100

in (zeile 4):

  =WENN(100/C4*B4-100<0;-1*(100/C4*B4-100);100/C4*B4-100)


zumindest hat das jetzt bei mir funktioniert (in dem Dokument was ich schon hochgeladen habe)


----------

